# Orange Lake Units for Exchangers



## JLB (Jun 11, 2006)

An loyal owner announced today:



			
				timetraveler said:
			
		

> *ALL RCI external* exchangers will now be placed in the West Village.  Policy should be in place very shortly.



It should be pretty easy for us to keep track.  Let's use this thread to make a record of where exchangers get placed, both external and internal exchanges.

When you post, let us know if you are an owner or non-owner and if you contacted OL to make a placement request in advance.

I'll post ours in December.  A three bedroom in the Tennis Villas would be my last choice, but since we have never been placed there, it will be different.  I can give the OL Pedo a workout, seeing how far it is, by walking, to River Island.


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 11, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> An loyal owner announced today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes....that owner would be me.  

OL is in the process of implementing some major changes.  Alot of meetings took place, this past week.

I will not go into it any further than that.  I cannot say exactly when the policy of external exchange placement will take effect, as I posted earlier today.  But it won't be long.  And as I said in a different thread, the new golf villas are going to be beautiful!   Who knows....they may become so popular that owner's will start requesting those and external exchanges will open up in other areas.  (we'll just have to see)

The bottom line is that OL is very owner loyal.....and will continue to treat them accordingly.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 11, 2006)

*Don't Exchangers Get Exactly What The Owners Deposited?*

OK, here's what I don't get about assigning timeshare exchangers into just certain parts of the resort. 

Orange Lake is old school, right?  That is, fixed-week & fixed-unit ownership? 

That being the case, if I own (say) Week 22, Unit 586, Building 13, Rock Candy Section & I deposit that with RCI, then sombody else asking for Orange Lake during Week 22 on exchange should get exactly the unit I deposited, no?  That is:  Unit 586, Building 13, Rock Candy Section. 

I can understand a certain amount of switching around when a resort is on a floating system, but even then before I can deposit my floating timeshare week, I have to un-float it by making a specific-week reservation, then depositing with the exchange company the particular no-longer-floating week that I have reserved.  I can't do a timeshare exchange in the abstract, only in the here & now.  Even if I own something general, I can only deposit something specific.  And that specific something that I have turned over to the timeshare exchange company is the spcific thing that _somebody else_ should get assigned to on timeshare exchange.  Or am I missing something, bigtime? 

Timeshare resorts on a fixed-week & fixed-unit system should assign exchange guests into the actual units that the individual owners deposited, not just 1 certain section or building of the resort. 

Otherwise it's all just too confusing. 
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Don't Exchangers Get Exactly What The Owners Deposited?*

OL has always assigned their units, and will keep doing so, that way the resort maintains control.  

We all know that timeshare exchanging has changed drastically.   Long ago....you couldn't even get into a GC rated resort unless you used one as a trade.   The exchange company changed the rules.  But that's not a Florida thread discussion.  

I expect there are many changes on the horizon.....not just for OL.....but for several other properties as well.


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 11, 2006)

Vickie was correct about exchangers getting being put into the West Village.  I was told this when I was there but since there were some other proposed changes as well, I never made mention of this.  I was told this would take place starting June 1.  It is also important to understand that OLCC makes unit assignment and not RCI.  One of the proposed changes should lower internal exchange fees.  There is also an interesting rumour about the East Village that should make all OLCC owners happy if it occurs.  Additionally, I was told that there will be another pool built in this area.


----------



## JLB (Jun 11, 2006)

Alan:

We've had quite a few discussions about this.  I'm surprised you missed them.

I'll repeat what I said the last time we had one of these discussions.

I called Orange Lake to ask them why it is they assign units to exchangers, why don't they just have RCI give the/a specific unit that was deposited.  I mentioned that it seems like a lot of extra work for the resort staff having to assign units every week.  

They gave a number of exchanges each week, 600 or something like that, and then we debated whether that was 600 a day or 600 a week.

Anyway, the nice lady at OL said *RCI is in charge *of all of the exchanges and they are responsible for how they are done (which we all know is BS), and she gave me an number for the _Orange Lake RCI rep _.

So I played the game and call the number.

That person ansered the phone, "RCI."  I asked if she was the OL RCI rep and she said she was with RCI and answered OL questions.  I asked her why OL assigns units to exchangers, rather than just RCI giving them spefici units that had been deposited.  She said because that's the way they do it.

She said *OL is in charge of exchanges *into OL.  Well, isn't that special?  That's what the OL lady said about RCI.

This discussion is all fine and dandy, but I hope it doesn't go on and on, so that as information from exchangers comes in, reporting where they get assigned, that we have to sort through the idle chatter to find it.


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 11, 2006)

gjw007 said:
			
		

> Vickie was correct about exchangeers gettting being put into the West Village.  I was told this when I was there but since there were some other proposed changes as well, I never made mention of this.  I was told this would take place starting June 1.  It is also important to understand that OLCC makes unit assignment and not RCI.  One of the proposed changes should lower internal exchange fees.  There is also an interesting rumour about the East Village that should make all OLCC owners happy if it occurs.  Additionally, I was told that there will be another pool built in this area.




It's a great day at OL, Gary!


----------



## ajsmithtx (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeap, and is was really a great week, the week of 26 May.:whoopie:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 12, 2006)

What is the reason for isolating timeshare exchangers from owners?  Is the West Village oldest or just less desirable?  Is it further from River Island?  I am surprised they would not want exchangers to experience the best that OLCC has to offer, since exchangers are more likely to buy than a cold lead from the local Denny's.  

Are these updates to the one-story buildings?  Is so, do those have large whirlpool tubs? Are they going to put larger tubs in the units at South Magnolia Court?  When is that going to happen, or has it already?


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 12, 2006)

It's not isolating owners from exchangers, Cindy.  Alot of OL owner's of west village units I'm sure will continue to stay in them.  

One of my units is in the tennis villas (west village).  I alternate between them and other areas.  We stayed in the North Village last week, and used Splash Lagoon and River Island.  Plus we visited the West Village clubhouse and enjoyed Paizan's as well.  You can use the amenities in all 3 villages.

A significant number of OL owner's don't even belong to RCI.  They use their fixed week(s) each year.   So there will definitely be OL owner's in the West Village.  And the new West Village unit design is beautiful.   I will be posting a link to photo's of them later this week.

And your right, OL doesn't depend on "cold leads" from a local Denny's.   LOL


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 12, 2006)

rickandcindy23 said:
			
		

> What is the reason for isolating timeshare exchangers from owners?  Is the West Village oldest or just less desirable?  Is it further from River Island?  I am surprised they would not want exchangers to experience the best that OLCC has to offer, since exchangers are more likely to buy than a cold lead from the local Denny's.
> 
> Are these updates to the one-story buildings?  Is so, do those have large whirlpool tubs? Are they going to put larger tubs in the units at South Magnolia Court?  When is that going to happen, or has it already?


First, exchangers are not isolated from owners.  With roughly half the units being in the West Village, it has the most owners of any one section.  Owners and exchangers are together in the same section, next to each other, in the West Village.  In addition, owners and exchangers are not seperated when it comes to activies such as swimming, golf, etc.  Also, rather than being less desirable, some of us like these units.  Second, it is the furthest section from River Island but guests and owners there are closer to the Olympic-sized swimming pool, the activities around the clubhouse, and the lake.  There are plusses and minuses to the location of activities in each location.  Third, they are putting in regular-size tubs with whirlpool jets.  Like Vickie, I have pictures of the new renovations and I will post those sometime in the future.  There is a schedule of the number of units that will be done during each year but I don't remember which section is going to done when.


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 12, 2006)

ajsmithtx said:
			
		

> Yeap, and is was really a great week, the week of 26 May.:whoopie:



Tony, did you happen to see the new West Village unit?  
Even though I don't cook on vacation.....the kitchen was very inviting.
The new flooring, radiant cook surface, granite counter tops , fixtures, etc are just beautiful. 

Granite in the bedroom baths as well.  And a whirlpool in the master bath now.  It is just normal tub length....they obviously couldn't knock out the outside walls, but it is a whirlpool tub none the less.  And the new tile flooring is gorgeous as well.


----------



## chellej (Jun 12, 2006)

Well JIm, I guess what you are wanting here is where exchangers were put.

We exchanged for a 2 bedroom unit, Thanksgiving week 2.5 years ago,  We were put in the tennis villas which at the time seemed to be one of the recommended areas.  I believe at the time I requested 2 areas - don't recall what they other was but the tennis villas was one, so I was perfectly happy.

I am not an owner - traded in through RCI


----------



## JLB (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks, but I guess I did not word things properly, because what I meant is from this point forward, since the West Village-only policy has been announced.

I started a new thread for that information, so the LOLs can talk about all their other stuff in this one.

As long is we all discussing other stuff here, our last two visits have both been in 3-bedroom units, the East Village and the North Village.

It will be like Deja Vu all over again, going to OL and being in the West Village.  That's the same as it was 20 years ago.   



			
				chellej said:
			
		

> Well JIm, I guess what you are wanting here is where exchangers were put.
> 
> We exchanged for a 2 bedroom unit, Thanksgiving week 2.5 years ago,  We were put in the tennis villas which at the time seemed to be one of the recommended areas.  I believe at the time I requested 2 areas - don't recall what they other was but the tennis villas was one, so I was perfectly happy.
> 
> I am not an owner - traded in through RCI


----------



## shoney (Jun 12, 2006)

I think it is great that there is actually a specific, written policy, so exchangers will know exactly what to expect.
My biggest complaint with ol, after our August 2005 stay, was their inconsistent, verbal only, policy.  Both RCI and OL both stated that exchangers are placed in whatever village has openings and that it was a gamble.  Requests are taken, however it is just a request.  That sounded reasonable to me.  It basically was what I read here.  

I even phoned OL on my way over to see if we could check in early (10am) and was told that rooms were assigned at check in and we could be placed in any village.

Once we got there the front desk as well as the "other across the room desk" all stated that is was OL's policy to only place exchangers in the west village.  Their reason was that they needed other villages open to accomodate internal exchanges between OL owners.  I was told just an hour ago a different policy.  I find that annoying!!!! 

That policy is fine if it is adhered to and  is what is translated to rci.  It should be listed right in the notes section. I was told differently on several occasions by several different people.  Now that OL is being upfront, exchangers may make an educated decision as to whether or not they wish to go.

My experience with OL right at the onset was based on deception and lies.  I think this move to have a clear policy will benefit their customer relations.


----------



## ajsmithtx (Jun 12, 2006)

timetraveler said:
			
		

> Tony, did you happen to see the new West Village unit?



Vickie

We didn't get a chance to see the new West Village unit, but I saw Gary at OLCC just before he left and he describe it fro me.


----------



## elaine (Jun 12, 2006)

*until they fall down---we (owners) will continue to requets tennis villas!!*

we stay with parents (owners) and have loved tennis villas--couldn't ask for better location, esp. with young kids!  I will take formica and a great location over granite in East Egypt anyday.  Being in tennis villas added 100% to our enjoyment--everything we wanted putt-putt, theater, campfire, West pools, playground, crafts, ice cream/pizza (except Splash lagoon) was within 5 minute walk. Esp. great location for young teens to be able to get some freedom, but be close-by.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 12, 2006)

Which ones are the tennis villas?  Are those the ones on S. Magnolia Ct.?

Do those have smaller turquoise tiles, or the large off-white tiles on the floors? 

Do any units in the West Village have a whirlpool tub big enough for two?


----------



## elaine (Jun 12, 2006)

*tennis villas have large jacuzzi tub in MB*

I am guessing that 2 (not too large) people could fit.  I bathed all 3 of my kids in it with plenty of space. To me, tennis villas are like typical condo/TS high rise and work fine for us.  Interior space is very large and easily fits 6-8 people--large TV, sectional sofa, etc.


----------



## ajsmithtx (Jun 12, 2006)

Cindy

The Tennis Villas are not in Southern Magnolia Court.  They are the 6 story highrises next to the Clubhouse, pool complex.


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 12, 2006)

ajsmithtx said:
			
		

> Cindy
> 
> The Tennis Villas are not in Southern Magnolia Court.  They are the 6 story highrises next to the Clubhouse, pool complex.



The multi story units at the front of our resort on S. Magnolia Court are called "the highrises", and all are 2br.   They were built with 2 different floor plans, however.

The tennis villas are also located in the West Village and they sit right beside the west village clubhouse.  All of the 2br tennis villa units have identical floor plans.

The tennis villas were rennovated within the last 2 years.  So they do not have the new granite and appliance upgrade.  But they are only 8 years old, so the appliances are fairly modern anyway.   Tennis villa master bedroom jacuzzi's definitely comfortably fit 2 average adults.    Ok.....so what's average you say?      We can.  My brother and wife can.  I can't speak for anyone else.


----------



## Vodo (Jun 12, 2006)

According to this new policy, if you exchange into a 3BR, you would be guaranteed the Tennis Villas.  My recommendation for OLCC, as always, is to book nothing smaller than a 3BR since those units exist only in relatively nice sections.  If they truly plan to eliminate exchangers from the North Village, East Village and River Island sections, then all 3BR exchanges would have to be in the Tennis Villas.  I suspect that may be hard to accomplish, given that some owners likely prefer that section and there will be an inadequate supply.  In any event, if you always go with 3BR units at OLCC, you can't go far wrong.  I won't book anything smaller there.  I don't want an old villa or one without a jacuzzi - no matter how well maintained it may be.  That's just my preference.  Some actually like the old buildings because of direct parking access to their unit.

Cindy


----------



## JLB (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes, I am LOL, because, really, actually, and literally, for our first tour at OL we signed up at the _information_ kiosk at Denny's on 192.   



			
				timetraveler said:
			
		

> And your right, OL doesn't depend on "cold leads" from a local Denny's.   LOL


----------



## JLB (Jun 12, 2006)

It is inevitable that the policy will be breached, for reasons already stated, that owners of West Village units will be there to stay in them.  Unless OL moves owners staying during their owned week to one of the other villages, there are bound to be more exchangers than available West Village units.  I doubt that OL would do that, since those West Village owners love their units so much!

Although some owners return to stay in their owned units, many do not.  It *is* Orlando and a significant number of people buy in Orlando during an occasional Orlando visit, because they believe what they are told while they are there.  But they do not go to Orlando very often, or never again, and perhaps never see their resort again.

That is precisely why I started this thread, and now another one if it is still around, to keep a record of where exchangers actually get placed, to see if it is possible to restrict them to the West Village.

I've got $20 that says an exchanger will report being placed somewhere other than the West Village, eventually.


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 12, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> Yes, I am LOL, because, really, actually, and literally, for our first tour at OL we signed up at the _information_ kiosk at Denny's on 192.



And if memory serves me that was 20 years ago?   
Not much of anything is as it was 20 years ago.   Including OL.


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 12, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> I've got $20 that says an exchanger will report being placed somewhere other than the West Village, eventually.



OL owner referrals will be placed in River Island.  I wonder if I can refer myself?  :rofl:


----------



## JLB (Jun 12, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by JLB
Yes, I am LOL, because, really, actually, and literally, for our first tour at OL we signed up at the information kiosk at Denny's on 192.  


*And if memory serves me that was 20 years ago?  
Not much of anything is as it was 20 years ago. Including OL.*__________________
Vickie 
- - - - - -


Denny's is.


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 12, 2006)

well you got me there, JLB.   I wouldn't have the slightest notion of Denny's progress or lack there of.


----------



## JLB (Jun 13, 2006)

[_Message deleted. Please do not copy posts from one thread to another. It makes following discussions in the natural way that they evolve more difficult for others. For those who want to follow both discussions on this topic, here is the link to the other thread - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26238_ Dave M, BBS Administrator]


----------



## JLB (Jun 13, 2006)

Yes, Dave, I realize it might be confusing, maybe.  

If folks would respect a simple request not to junk up a thread with idle chatter, especially an OL thread since there are always any number of them available to junk up, I would not have to try to keep one of them on topic.
- - - - - -
Another thought on the topic of this thread, whatever it is now, I have always sensed a disdain toward RCI at OL.  You hear it from the sales weasels, and staff.  

Now, revealed in discussions here, there is a disdain toward exchangers, expressed as favortism toward owners, but very thinly veiled.  We all can read and understand what owners are saying, this is our place and if you don't like it, don't come here.

The welcome mat clearly is not out, and that seems to be getting closer and closer to the official policy.

So, why doesn't OL take the logical next move, and go private, disassociate from exchange companies altogether and become a members-only resort?

That would put an end to all this crap.

I'm serious as a heart attack.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 13, 2006)

Jim -

As much as we might prefer, there is no way any of us can control the direction that a thread might take. We don't individually "own" threads on TUG. 

A better way to "control" the responses you seek might be to wait until (for example) the end of this year and then start a thread asking for info on recent exchange assignments. To ask now for info on exchanges that haven't even happened yet (because the new policy apparently isn't yet in force) seems like a recipe for getting extraneous info.

As for favoritism towards owners, there are many resorts and resort chains that practice such treatment. Most Marriotts, for example, grant assignment preferences for a number of different categories of occupants, with exchangers near the bottom of the list. OL is not unique. (Other preferences at various resorts include fees to non-owners, golf privileges for owners only, etc.) 

The only difference here is that OL is moving to a policy that many other resorts have followed since their inception! For owners, that's protection of an experience they hoped for when they bought into the resort. And yes, for some exchangers, that might be viewed as a very unfriendly policy.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 13, 2006)

Here's an idea that might make Orange Lake really an attractive place to own.  Instead of increasing the onsite service fees to non-owners to make it revenue neutral enabling a 25% discount, increase it so that it generates excess revenue that they use to offset maintenance fees.

And, OLCC should cut a deal with RCI so that it gets a $50 kickback on each exchange that also goes to reduce maintenance fees.

I wouldn't be surprised if OLCC is already doing some of this to boost profits.  But, by lowering the MFs, they can probably gain bragging rights for having the lowest MFs in Orlando.  That should make it more attractive for selling those $30k River Island 3br units.

If OLCC instituted these policies, owners would love exchangers.


----------



## JLB (Jun 13, 2006)

I respect your opinion and observation Dave, but... 

[_Edited to delete language that could be deemed a personal attack, which is not permitted on TUG._ Dave M, BBS Administrator]

Now after all the over-hyping about River Island, I believe I saw a post suggesting owners could reserve tubes ahead of exchangers, which could eliminate the lazy river for exchangers on busy days.  

C'mon now.

I can only think of one that comes close, Westgate, I they certainly have earned a bad reputation for being less than inviting.

I, and many others, do not feel a warm and cuddly welcome from OL, and it seems to just be getting worse, becoming official.

Like I said, why not have another week of special meetings, untainted by outside riff-raff, and make the place private.  

Serious.


----------



## JLB (Jun 13, 2006)

FWIW, I have a pretty good track record of keeping a thread going, as long as the topic stays focused.  Unless it gets prune, of course.

How long have I had a SW Florida in January thread going?


----------



## JLB (Jun 13, 2006)

I came back to temper a comment, but I see Dave has beat me to it.


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 13, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> Now after all the over-hyping about River Island, I believe I saw a post suggesting owners could reserve tubes ahead of exchangers, which could eliminate the lazy river for exchangers on busy days.



I don't remember anyone saying that about tubes Jim.  

However, owner's can rent cabana's 30 days in advance, whereas exchanger's can rent them 14 days in advance.  I am the one that posted the cabana rental info.

While there last week, OL was just about at peak capacity.  And I saw no child crying because he/she couldn't get a tube, because all the owner's got them first.


----------



## Steve (Jun 13, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> I, and many others, do not feel a warm and cuddly welcome from OL, and it seems to just be getting worse, becoming official.



Jim, if you feel so unwelcome at Orange Lake, then why not make the commitment today that you will never exchange there again?  You have made several posts suggesting they make the resort private so no one can exchange into it.  I don't think that is necessary.  Some people will be fine exchanging there regardless of what the rules are.

On the other hand, some people...like you...seem to feel that you are treated like a second class citizen...and you're resentful of it. So why not just stay someplace else in Orlando?  Central Florida has more high quality resorts than any other location on earth...why keep going back to Orange Lake?  

Yes, it was your first timeshare experience 20 years ago.  But it has changed, and you don't like the direction that management has taken it.  So let it go.

Just a suggestion.

Steve


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 13, 2006)

OLCC must be discriminating against me as an owner because I was unable to rent a tube when I was there.  I guess as an OLCC owner, since they had rented them all, they should have found an exchanger, told them that there was an owner that wanted the tube and that they had to return it so the owner could rent it.   Really!  If this happened, there would be reason to complain.  There is too much reaching to declare that OLCC treats exchangers unfairly.  

I'm also curious what's so different about this policy than Vistana's.  RCI exchanges for Vistana are also put in the Courts or Spas sections, which are the older sections, unless there was a requested 1-bedroom which I understand will be in a newer section.  I also understand that it offers its owners certain preferences and discounts.  From the discussions, it could be argued that people are arguing that exchanger should be treated better than owners (are we back to having owner 'fish' for their units again), which is absurb.  

While the West Village units are nice, I understand that they may not be what some people are looking for but that's true of other resorts as well.  For example, I think it is a mistake for a family to use a 2-bedroom unit at Vacation Village at Parkway as the living room space is cut in half to provide two 1-bedroom units and you end up seperating the parents from the children, something that I wouldn't do especially with young children.  In this situation, the West Village units are superior because there is one large living room.  But in other situations, such as traveling with another couple, having the 2-bedroom split into two separate units may be a very good idea for both parties as they are then given their own privacy.  Same unit, different needs, different results.  Being put in the West Village doesn't mean that you are being discriminated against.  Owners having benefits doesn't mean that exchangers are being discriminated against.  Sheesh!


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 13, 2006)

gjw007 said:
			
		

> OLCC must be discriminating against me as an owner because I was unable to rent a tube when I was there. I guess as an OLCC owner, since they had rented them all, they should have found an exchanger, told them that there was an owner that wanted the tube and that they had to return it so the owner could rent it. Really! If this happened, there would be reason to complain. There is too much reaching to declare that OLCC treats exchangers unfairly.



Gary....your cracking me up here.   Maybe if you had done the  dance, they would have pulled a tube out of the secret, owner only storage area. :whoopie:

I agree, this is getting way out of hand.  I've always said.....if you don't like what OL offers, by all means....stay at a different Orlando resort.    OL does not "hate" exchangers or consider them riff raff!   OL does appreciate and acknowledge it's owners in the way of perks......so what?  So do many other resorts. 

I agree with Steve's post completely.  If you feel that unwelcome or feel like a second class citizen, or hate OL or it's policies that much...just please stay somewhere else.  Why would anyone want to continue such a high level of stress in their life, fighting a resort, and it's policies, when they don't even own there?   

Thousands upon thousands of guests stay at  OL each year, and they love their stay.


----------



## Vodo (Jun 13, 2006)

From my perspective, Orange Lake is not particularly exchanger friendly, and I too at least mildly resent that that attitude seems to be growing ever more prevalent.  I think you can enjoy a resort and still resent its policies.  If the recent meetings at OLCC were all about further means of rewarding owners by treating exchangers as second class citizens, then I think it will only harm the resort in the long run.  Along the lines of what [Rickand]Cindy said earlier, how is Orange Lake going to continue to sell its $30K units if it treats its prospective purchasers like riff-raff?  I don't feel all warm and fuzzy about a resort that does not treat me with respect.  While I enjoy OLCC to a reasonable degree, I have always disliked its customer service policies.  If those policies are now to become even less exchanger-friendly, then I will probably do as Steve suggests and choose other resorts in the future.

As for Vistana's policies, we stayed there four times last summer on RCI Last Calls and Extra Vacations and requested and were assigned the newer Cascades section each visit.  I found Vistana's customer service practices much more appealing than OLCC's, although there was one minor experience that made me feel like less than a valuable guest because I was a non-owner.

For what it's worth, I sincerely think OLCC is skating on thin ice by its thinly-veiled alienation of anyone and everyone who doesn't own there.  It just seems like an unwise business practice, perpetuated at the behest of owners who may not be forward-thinking about the resort's long-term success.  I realize that a big part of what OLCC sells to its buyers is the concept that owning there somehow imparts great prestige and immeasurable benefits, and based on the prevailing attitudes I've seen on this board, the owners absolutely believe (right or wrong) that that's true.  To be completely honest, the never-ending defenses of Orange Lake over even the most minor criticism become tiresome and often border on insulting.  Responses by the non-Kool-Aid-drinkers, when they dare risk the wrath of the OLCC devotees, often reflect that frustration.  Please take it easy on us for venting a little every now and then. 

Cindy


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 13, 2006)

Cindy....OL is all about it's long term success.  Hence the upcoming changes.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 13, 2006)

Steve said:
			
		

> Jim, if you feel so unwelcome at Orange Lake, then why not make the commitment today that you will never exchange there again?  You have made several posts suggesting they make the resort private so no one can exchange into it.  I don't think that is necessary.  Some people will be fine exchanging there regardless of what the rules are.
> 
> On the other hand, some people...like you...seem to feel that you are treated like a second class citizen...and you're resentful of it. So why not just stay someplace else in Orlando?  Central Florida has more high quality resorts than any other location on earth...why keep going back to Orange Lake?
> 
> ...



Better yet, why don't you just buy a unit there and then you can go there and not be treated as what you perceive as a second class citizen.  You can buy a studio unit for $500.

OLCC is such a great value for both exchangers and owners that I just don't understand all of the complaints.

I am currently staying in Club Regency in Marco Island.  I guess this would be at the opposite end of the spectrum from a "mega resort."  There is a lot to like about this resort.  And, there are a ton of short comings.

Here is a list:

1) one of my showers doesn't work at all.  That there is no jacuzzi is 2 steps above a shower not working.

2) there is a door in the underground garage that all night bangs in the wind and woke me up several times.

3) there is no washer and dryer in the unit and it costs money to use one that is on the top floor of the complex.  It could at least be free.

4) I arrived at 6:30 pm and there was nobody to greet me with my keys.  I had to go to a lock box.

5) When I went back the second time, it was noon and the office was closed because they were out to lunch.  The office is only open from 9-5 except for lunch.

6) towels are exchanged on T and Th, you can't call to have them delivered to your room.

7) There were not enough paper towels in the unit.  I had to go to the store for a special trip because I couldn't even use the hand towels since it cost money to wash clothes.

8) I had to leave my room today so that they could spray my room for bugs.

9) You have to pay for pool towels $3 per person per week.  Forget tubes, you need to pay to dry off.

10) No shampoo in the units.  Fortunately, I brought my own.

11) There are no golf courses on property.

12) There is no mini golf.

13) There are no tubes

14) There are no restaurants

15) The rooms are small

16) There are no waterslides

17) There are no golf lessons

18) There is no game room for the kids

19) Today, we had one of those intimate social events hosted by the resort.  It was a group of about 20 people.  They served cold cut sandwiches, chips and soda.  I am not sure how anyone could compare that experience with the live entertainment and hot food that is provided at the Sunday welcome greeting in the west village.

If the standard for measuring OLCC is perfection, then it should also be the standard for other resorts as well including those Gold Crown resorts on the gulf coast of Florida.

Am I panning this resort?  Absolutely not.  I like it here.  It has it's own charm and it has free wireless internet.  I guess I just find more good here than bad.  And, I can tell you from direct experience that the objective shortcomings of this resort are gigantic when compared to anything I've seen at Orange Lake.  

And, in this resort, I had a gulf view room confirmed for 1.75 years.  Just 2 months ago I was moved to a pool view unit.  I guess I should start a thread about how Club Regency discriminates against exchangers.


----------



## lizard (Jun 13, 2006)

Gee I cant wait for my check in (6-24) it sounds like it will be a blast.I have been training the children to cry when told they can not have a tube.Besides that it sould be a good time anyway.I do think exchanges and owners who do bank with RCI so I and my famliy could be at OL should be treated fairly.Is timeshareing only about your home resort to a degree but the fun of trading is awsome,the planning,and waiting.I think giving up your week to RCI an dI pick it up I am your guest with the same rules.Maybe none of this make sense But we only got 10 days till my plane leaves and we cant wait.If any TUGGERS there week of 6-24 let me know.


PAUL


----------



## gophish (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't personally care if OL or any other resort puts exchangers in a particular spot, if it is not in inferior or the worst units, but if that is what is happening I would think that owners that want to exchange their units would not be very happy about that either. 
If any resort that I exchange in to treats me inferiorly just because I am an exchanger that will be the last time that I exchange in to that resort and I will make sure that I tell as many people as I can about exchangers being given shabby treatment. If enough exchangers take this attitude then places that treat exchangers poorly will not have exchangers going there and they will suffer the consiquences of their actions. 
It just seems reasonalbe to me that you should rate a resort according to your experience there including how you sere treated and make your decision to continue to go there based on your treatment also.
Again, I would guess that many OL owners want to exchange their weeks to go other places and if I were them I would not be happy if exchangers were not treated well at my resort. \
Again I want to make it a point to say that I have not stayed at OL yet, but have been looking at possibly eschanging to there. 
Don't want to ruffle feathers or to offend anyone  just giving my opinion on this issue.


----------



## Holly (Jun 14, 2006)

"I have been training the children to cry when told they can not have a tube."

That's hilarious.  You got a chuckle from me at 5:30am...thanks.  It's gonna be a great day!


----------



## umbluegray (Jun 14, 2006)

We don't own a timeshare anywhere yet.

We were introduced to TS when we answered the phone one evening with an invitation to attend a meeting in exchange for a free 3-day hotel stay in Orlando. The meeting was a vacation club. We purchased 8 weeks for a pretty decent price compared to renting each week directly from a resort.

Our free 3-day stay had a catch. We had to attend a TS presentation. And since we wanted to stay longer than 3 days, we found great hotel deals that required - you guessed it - attending a TS presentation.

We toured OLCC and Silver Lake. Both were very nice. Being from Memphis, Kemmons Wilson is highly respected and his family's ties to OLCC were intriguing.

We didn't buy from the developer (and I'm glad we didn't knowing what we know now about resale) but I did purchase a mini-vacation from OLCC that "kept our negotiated price open" for 18 months. 

That was in 2003.

In 2005 (May a year ago) we used our 4-night mini-vacation at OLCC. We also used a week from our vacation club and requested OLCC.

We stayed in a 2BR unit in the North Village with the mini-vac. We stayed in a 3BR unit in the same building with our vacation club week.

We interacted with OLCC personnel several times during the 12 days we were there. I was completely impressed with their customer service. Actually, I didn't expect anything less from Kemmons Wilson, the man who founded family-friendly lodging.

I made the reservation personally for the mini-vac. I assume OLCC would have classified me as a potential purchaser.

However, our vacation club, VNI Vacations, booked the 2nd week. I don't know if OLCC considers that an exhange or what.

I asked VNI if they could secure a unit close to the unit we already had booked. Apparently they asked OLCC and OLCC put us in the same North Village building. I thought that was fantastic on OLCC's part.

I mention this to point out that I'm not an owner, I don't know which units or villages at OLCC are considered "desirable" vs "undesirable", I don't know how OLCC viewed my requests (owner vs exchange vs who-knows-what-else).

I just know that the staff was beyond friendly and helpful, the resort was fantastic with more amenities than we were able to use, the accomodations were great, and my family had a wonderful time.

I understand that OLCC, like any resort, is a profit-making venture. I don't begrudge nor do I resent them doing what they believe to be in the best interests of their owners as well as the resort itself.

Oh, and VNI (our vacation club) lists weeks of excess inventory up to 8 weeks in advance. They routinely have OLCC, Silver Lake, Westgate Vacation Villas and others listed. I don't know what that says about the market or the particular resorts and their policies. I just thought I'd pass it along.


----------

